

Ready, Set, Go - wifelette
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2009/ready-set-go/
Google recently publicly released their new programming language, Go. I’ve known about this for some time, having worked for the big G while it was in development, although not directly involved.<p>Google has plenty of special purpose languages, but this is the first general purpose language to come out of Mountain View. That fact alone makes it quite interesting. Add to it that some of the original C and UNIX people are involved, and it becomes something that requires investigation.<p>What’s it for, you ask?
======
wglb
While the author says that GO is Object Oriented, I think the go language site
<http://golang.org/> implies that it is not object-oriented in the
conventional sense. The author goes on to say "It is the lack of
implementation inheritance that seems odd. Most of us are used to considering
it as a necessary part of an OO language." suggesting that he is possibly
presuming an Object Oriented approach.

Not all of the implementors of GO are fans of the Bjarne school of OO.

~~~
scott_s
I think the author covered that by saying: "Go is an object-oriented language,
but not in the style that most programmers these days think of OO."

